# russian desert tortoise



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

i own 2 tortoises one is a boy and one is a girl they are cool pets to have.:-D


----------



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

there names are victor and anastasia


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ugh we had some for a while, they poop EVERYWHERE! lol


----------



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

mine are not that bad with the poo, thank god


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats good mine would poop in there food water etc. How big is the tank?


----------



## bllauben (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to have 2: Boris and Sonya. Mine quickly learned that if they pooped on the carpet, they were put back in their enclosure and they LOVED their freedom. Very trainable.


----------



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

they are in a 100 gallon aquarium. but there is no water in it. lol


----------



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

mine learned quikly too some people say that tortoises are some of the smartest animales in the world  and i believe it


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah they are pretty smart, the ones we had, we only had for maybe under a month because their owner put up fliers since they escaped some how, were so mean. I doubt they were ever really handled and around people.


----------



## JLove (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting about your tortises. Turtles and tortises have always fascinted me--there's something ageless and timeless about them!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I luv russians! Wish I had one! They live so long though, my mom doesn't want to get stuck w/ tortoises when I go off to college. So I'm good w/ fish, hamster, and dog.  For now. >.>


----------

